# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  John C.C. Fan

## Airicist

Founder, Chairman, CEO and President of Kopin Corporation

kopin.com/dr-john-c-c-fan

----------


## Airicist

Shop Talk - John C.C. Fan, Kopin Corp. 

 Published on Aug 16, 2013




> Q&A with John C.C. Fan, founder, President & CEO of Kopin Corp. in Westborough. John discusses the potential market for wearable computers, the enthusiasm of his employees, as well as what he's learned about leading a business.

----------


## Airicist2

Dr. John C.C. Fan (CEO, Kopin): Dr. Fan’s Rules for Successful AR and VR – Inspiring Success

Jun 22, 2018




> A talk from the Inspire Track at AWE USA 2018 - the World's #1 XR Conference & Expo in Santa Clara, California May 30- June 1, 2018.
> 
> Dr. John C.C. Fan (Kopin): Dr. Fan’s Rules for Successful AR and VR – Inspiring Success
> In this talk, Dr. John C.C. Fan, CEO and co-founder of Kopin, will discuss five guiding principles of design to help all innovators in the AR industry overcome challenges in achieving mainstream adoption of AR. These challenges include user resistance to wearables, overly complex learning curve and lack of clearly defined benefits.

----------


## Airicist2

AR and VR The Paradigm Shift to Smartglasses Starts Now – The Past

Apr 27, 2021




> Dr. John Fan, CEO of Kopin in this first of three-part webinars, talks about the history of AR and VR and the lessons he has learned

----------

